
Facebook on its way to being social superpower - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/08/16/BUPA197LDD.DTL
======
vijayr
The amount of info companies like G, FB etc know about their users is very
very scary.

